# did they stop making nls betta formula?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I used to buy it at Petco, but they suddenly stopped carrying it. Also, one of the websites I have bought it from before stopped carrying it. It seems like the only places to get it now are ebay or amazon or obscure pet food websites....So, does anyone know? Did they stop producing the betta formula?


----------



## Skitters (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought NLS, the betta version, like a couple weeks ago so I don't think they stopped making it...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Rainbowfish87 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think they would stop making it, the Petco in my neighborhood has it, I have been buying it at least for the last 3 years, BTW I went this last weekend to get a 55G on sale and saw it on their shelves.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm...well it looks like they changed it from a 60g jar to a 50g jar. Has anyone noticed that? Maybe my petco is working on ordering the new jars...


----------



## Skitters (Jan 29, 2014)

I bought mine at Petco. Didn't check the other petstores in the area specifically but I remember them having it and Omega 1 too.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Are the jars 50g?


----------



## Skitters (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine's 60g.

Edit: If you want, for the price of it and shipping, I could buy some and send it to ya. Might be cheaper off of amazon, though.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the offer! But I already bought another brand instead so I'm good for now. I was just wondering for the future...I'm mad at both of my local petcos now though....they both carry nls but niether the betta nor goldfish formula...ugh :evil:


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I actually spoke with the owner of one of the lfs that I go to, according to what i was told nls and other unrelated companies like aquaclear are limiting and in some cases cutting out distributors, forcing stores big and small to go factory direct. Companies like petco may not have contracts with certain companies atm, but that doesnt mean they will stop carrying it. Should just be a lul in supply. Also be careful purchasing some foods off ebay and amazon, there are people counterfeiting foods like NLS. Just check seller feedback longer the history the better..


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info Pisces! Good to know...I will keep checking back with my Petco...

Wait what?! Counterfeit fish food? How ridiculous...is there a way to tell if its authentic?


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I have not been able to buy NLS Betta formula for about a year at any Petco. I got mine off Amazon.

I suspect that Petco is just eliminating items that don't sell well from individual stores.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

my petco has NLS but not the betta forumla. I use the All Purpose.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

NLS still makes the Betta Formula (semi-floating), according to their website. They've added a new Surface Feeder Formula (semi-floating) which is slightly smaller.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

A few weeks back I did notice that some of my local Petco's had NLS Betta Formula on the clearance rack. You might what to look there.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This last batch of NLS betta seems larger pellet size and is less popular with my fish than my old jar. They fish seem to prefer Thera A now. Seachem Nutridiet Betta has been a pain to find around here but it is imho its the best quality of any of the pellet food Ive tried and fish like it.


----------



## Rainbowfish87 (Mar 28, 2014)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Hmm...well it looks like they changed it from a 60g jar to a 50g jar. Has anyone noticed that? Maybe my petco is working on ordering the new jars...


Meant a 55G fish tank which were on their $1.00 per gallon sale.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I am still not convinced that they are still making those formulas....even my lfs that is strictly a fish store and carries lots of nls formulas doesn't carry the betta formula and has only one goldfish formula jar left that expired almost a year ago (I know, wth, right?)...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> This last batch of NLS betta seems larger pellet size and is less popular with my fish than my old jar. They fish seem to prefer Thera A now. Seachem Nutridiet Betta has been a pain to find around here but it is imho its the best quality of any of the pellet food Ive tried and fish like it.


Hmm....tell me more about this nutridiet stuff...


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

60grams is the original NLS Betta Formula and 50g is the new "high concentration formula" which is larger pellets.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Hmm....tell me more about this nutridiet stuff...


It has a really good vitamin profile with a nice dose of B12. The fish like it because its a little softer it seems. No filler which is rare with fish foods. This can be a little hard to find product which is my biggest complaint. I have seen that it also is easily digested with no bloating or constipation so far. The betta seem to like it a lot and I want the fish to enjoy their food because betta love to eat and its a highlight of their day. NLS is a good brand, I use the Grow formula and the Fry Starter formula all the time but the fish prefer Nutridiet over NLS Betta so that's what they are getting right now.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/NutriDiet-Betta.html


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

logisticsguy said:


> This last batch of NLS betta seems larger pellet size and is less popular with my fish than my old jar. They fish seem to prefer Thera A now. Seachem Nutridiet Betta has been a pain to find around here but it is imho its the best quality of any of the pellet food Ive tried and fish like it.


 
I have not seen it anywhere and the seachem site find a dealer does not help...


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think you can get here in the US. I've tried looking. Maybe you could get it online.

I take that back. I just check the find a dealer. There are some in the US but its harder to find.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

They have it at my LFS's in Philly. It's weird because I never noticed it before. It looks more like medicine on the shelf. It's in a similar bottle to Prime & Flourish. They really need to do something about the packaging.

I might try it. I'll let you know what I think. Or to be more accurate, what my fish think.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

MikeG14 said:


> They have it at my LFS's in Philly. It's weird because I never noticed it before. It looks more like medicine on the shelf. It's in a similar bottle to Prime & Flourish. They really need to do something about the packaging.
> 
> I might try it. I'll let you know what I think. Or to be more accurate, what my fish think.


 
Oh please let me know! I am almost ready to buy NLS from Amazon....


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I bought a bottle tonight. The boys have already been fed and put to bed, I will try it in the morning. I will post pictures of the pellets next to Omega One & NLS sometime tomorrow for size comparison.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

MikeG14 said:


> I bought a bottle tonight. The boys have already been fed and put to bed, I will try it in the morning. I will post pictures of the pellets next to Omega One & NLS sometime tomorrow for size comparison.


 

How nice, babies been put to bed after raiding the fridge.  THanks so much for help and can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Gave the Seachem NutriDiet a shot today. Abe gobbled them up as I expected, he'll eat anything. Finicky little Sparky ate the first one, spit out the second before he gulped it down, and took the third with hesitation before swimming away content. He's not a big eater. Most pellets floated, I think 2 out of the 8 pellets sank. It has more protein than NLS but less than OO. I think they are a fine alternative to New Life Spectrum & Omega One. 

I do like the bottle that they come in. Just flip the cap and you can dispense the pellets one or two at a time. You never have to open the bottle so they will keep fresher that way. I often wondered about the freshness of my foods after opening. I have an open box of Cocoa Pebbles that's been sitting in my pantry for over six months, I'm not eatin' it. I have fish food older than that and I use it every day. I'm just wondering if it's stale.

I don't know if the NutriDiet is any softer. I crushed a few different pellets and only the NLS seemed harder than the rest.

Here are the photos for size comparison.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Another data point: my latest bottle of O1BB, pellets are smaller than my last bottle. Smaller than anything pictured. Larger than NLS grow. Seem just as hard. At least they float.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent research Mike, thanks a bunch from everyone here! Freshness is certainly important and no way to know for sure. I still do not know how good my NLS small fish is after a long bout over the years. Someone told me the Betta Formula bottle has a 2017 expiration date on the bottom, dunno for sure. SeaChem looks great, where did you say you bought yours?? One thing I did note is SeaChem says like some others to feed as much as the betta will eat in two minutes. I just cannot agree to this, my bettas would have bloat for sure. I feed just a few pellets 1-2 times a day and fast every now and then. One article I read in Aquarium Mag where bettas were featured stated the writer fed his only once per week! Anyway giving this a lot of thought today. Need to locate a retailer now!!

PS: With only a few bettas, how in the heck are you going to keep all that food fresh Mike? Freezer???


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I get it at my LFS's. I'm really lucky, I some good ones that are a very short drive right outside Philadelphia. I rarely bother with the Petco's & Petsmarts.



candini said:


> PS: With only a few bettas, how in the heck are you going to keep all that food fresh Mike? Freezer???


I'm think I'm turning into a betta prepper!

I do have way too much food. If anyone would like some free samples PM me and I'll hook you up. I'm never going to use it all.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice Mike. I did notice SeaChem appears to be the largest pellet of all you have, do you break it in two to feed?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

candini said:


> Nice Mike. I did notice SeaChem appears to be the largest pellet of all you have, do you break it in two to feed?


I think the NLS is bigger, my little plakat won't eat them. He has no trouble with the NutriDiet.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Mike, yeah I can see the newer Higher Concentration Formula by NLS is definitely bigger then the NLS Regular Betta they use to make....the 60g bottle.


----------



## candini (Feb 11, 2008)

Amazon is now carrying Nutridiet! Just ordered a bottle. Mostly for the easy dispense neat bottle if nothing else.


----------

